
A strong 2016 resolution–fixing global healthcare - lorandm
https://medium.com/neveli-cares/our-2016-resolution-fixing-your-healthcare-fd698f4e0a7a#.xi3tit1n5
======
dozzie
If you want to fix global healthcare, start in Africa. Improving theirs even
to the broken state of Western's deserves the "fixing global healthcare"
banner much more than what you propose.

~~~
lorandm
Dozzie, Africa is certainly on the list—it has the "advantage" of not being
broken to the extent that western healthcare is, so in this case a clean slate
might be the answer.

~~~
dozzie
You may find it much harder to bring any organized healthcare there than to
convince already established structures to follow the idea of tracking metrics
on human body. It may not be as simple as throwing bunch of gadgets and
applications at the problem, which is what I understand you're proposing.

